

GPS Accuracy Could Start Dropping in 2010 - edw519
http://db.tidbits.com/article/10276

======
oomkiller
Yesterday we had an article on what services you'd pay $5 a month for. I'd
almost bet most people would pay $5 a month, maybe more, for GPS.

~~~
wmf
In that case, does the EU have a deal for you; they're planning to charge
money for "enhanced" Galileo service.

------
ComputerGuru
The last sentence is crucial: there's no way the US Air Force would _ever_ let
the GPS satellite network fail or lose accuracy.

~~~
gaius
Don't underestimate the lengths the Air Force will go to to screw with the
Army.

~~~
philwelch
It's not just the Army, Navy, and Marines that need GPS. The Air Force has
smart bombs (JDAM) that are guided by GPS as well.

